

Why Most Stars Have Twins - rblion
http://news.discovery.com/space/most-stars-have-twins.html

======
wdaher
I thought for sure that this was going to be an article about celebrities and
their children.

~~~
rblion
Pshh. The only stars I look up to are light years away from us.

~~~
btilly
I guess you've never met David Hasselhoff then. :-)

(I met him once. He's 6'4". I had to look up.)

~~~
rblion
hahah.

I look up to Tom Brady. 199th pick that was 'too skinny' but still won 3 super
bowls and married a victoria's secret model.

------
devmonk
Just don't tell our sun. Seriously, another star could just come out of
nowhere to join it, and we'd all be fried.

~~~
rblion
that would be a major buzzkill. we have it pretty good here.

------
gojomo
But is our Sun really a single? Consider the hypothesized 'Nemesis':

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nemesis_%28star%29>

~~~
rblion
wow. never knew about this. so many mysteries still remain...

I bet you other sentient civilizations have 'iPhones' that can detect star
systems like we detect wi-fi signals. haha

